# New to this



## Rellimlb (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi, so I am not completely sure if I actually have ibs-d, because I cannot go to a doctor, but I can't make sense of what else could be going on. A little background: my whole life I have been veeerrryyy regular. I mean, wake up, have my coffee, have a normal bm, and that's it, unless, of course, I was sick. That is, up until 3 weeks ago. It was at the same time a lot of people were getting the flu around me, so when I all of a sudden had very liquidy and incomplete bms, I thought I just caught it too. But it persisted. I never had any actual flu symptoms, just the change in digestional habits. Now, almost anything I eat or drink immediately causes bloating, gas, and a feeling of having to go, and I have at least 4 runny bms a day. I am trying to start a new diet to avoid this ickiness as much as possible, but I really am at a loss of what I can eat. So, any suggestions would be highly appreciated!


----------

